# Teruel



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I'm looking for a few days away on December, & thought we might try the Teurel region, anyone know of any cheap deals or cosy hotels or hostels?


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Teruel - smallest provincial capital in Spain! Not been there, let us know what it's like.


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

I've been there about 10 years ago, it was lovely, can't remember where we stayed tho..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

agua642 said:


> I've been there about 10 years ago, it was lovely, can't remember where we stayed tho..


and they get lots of snow!!

Stravinsky has been there I believe - but he's away atm


----------



## agua642 (May 24, 2009)

Yeyyyy! Love the snow ..


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Teruel is regarded as having the lowest mean winter temperatures in Spain.
A little snippet to warm the cockles of your heart !

"Perhaps the coldest land in Spain, if altitude is taken into account, is the relatively low Sistema Ibérico between Zaragoza, Teruel and Guadalajara. Here, at the Calamocha and Molina de Aragón weather stations, records of -28ºC to -30ºC have been recorded. I am reminded of a student I had from Zaragoza who was a lingerie salesman. His car broke down in a blizzard on the road to Teruel. He saved himself by putting on dozens of tights. "


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Teruel is regarded as having the lowest mean winter temperatures in Spain.
> A little snippet to warm the cockles of your heart !
> 
> "Perhaps the coldest land in Spain, if altitude is taken into account, is the relatively low Sistema Ibérico between Zaragoza, Teruel and Guadalajara. Here, at the Calamocha and Molina de Aragón weather stations, records of -28ºC to -30ºC have been recorded. I am reminded of a student I had from Zaragoza who was a lingerie salesman. His car broke down in a blizzard on the road to Teruel. He saved himself by putting on dozens of tights. "


Yes, I was going to say the same Gus, about the temperatures, not the salesman I mean. More often than not it's the lowest temperature in Spain in the winter and that's pretty low.


----------

